# Would this wet vent pass inspection in FL



## 1masterplumber (Apr 15, 2012)

I think the 2" combo should be flat (slightly pitched), not rolled up on A 45 to get up on top of the footing. I raised the entire line 6" to allow wet vent to come off with a 1/4 " pitch. I am not sure and I have an inspection Monday morning, so I just moved it....would it have passed?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Luck!

But to pass here you need to do an intro....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought they made master plumbers buy code books in FL. Must be the pic, it looks to me like the combo is running uphill.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

1masterplumber said:


> I think the 2" combo should be flat (slightly pitched), not rolled up on A 45 to get up on top of the footing. I raised the entire line 6" to allow wet vent to come off with a 1/4 " pitch. I am not sure and I have an inspection Monday morning, so I just moved it....would it have passed?


U called yourself a masterplumber and asking this without a proper full intro??


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

By any chance does this happen to be a pro-vent system?


----------



## 1masterplumber (Apr 15, 2012)

I am a Master Plumber I had 17 licenses on Long Island in 2000 
INCLUDING NYC Licence #1721 
in 2002 I moved to FL and got my state certification 
I got my fist License in 1990 in Town of Babylon. I have 2 daughters Caterina who is 20 years old and a CNA at a hospital. I have a 2 year old daughter Gabriella and I have 3 ex wives 
Oh I have a dog 
I work out too!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

That would pass with any inspector I have worked with here in Central Florida. 

Not a fan of wet venting with an air admittance valve, though. Most jurisdictions will pass it, a couple won't, but I don't like it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The 2" combo is alright on a 45 degree angle as long as there will be an AAV under that lav near the W/C.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmmm that's not how we do it in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

damnplumber said:


> Hmmm that's not how we do it in my neck of the woods.


i always wonder why people post these kind of comments, the OP is from Florida and it will pass inspection.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

damnplumber said:


> Hmmm that's not how we do it in my neck of the woods.


It may not be how we do it, but section 908.2 in the 2010 CPC allows it.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

And in this thread, it seems as though some areas require it to be done this way. Linky:http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/student-housing-project-23604/index5/


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> It may not be how we do it, but section 908.2 in the 2010 CPC allows it.


Horizontal wet venting is allowed in Calif, but I still believe this would not pass in Calif. Distance trap to vent maximum for 2" trap arm is 60" (appears greater than 60"). I also belive horizontal vent pipe is under size in pic.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> Horizontal wet venting is allowed in Calif, but I still believe this would not pass in Calif. Distance trap to vent maximum for 2" trap arm is 60" (appears greater than 60"). I also belive horizontal vent pipe is under size in pic.


The distance from the run inlet of the 2" combo to the shower trap does not look like it could be very much more than 24" to me.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

phishfood said:


> The distance from the run inlet of the 2" combo to the shower trap does not look like it could be very much more than 24" to me.


If thats the shower trap where is the vent? I was talking about stub out from wall, thought that was lav drain?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Plumb Bob said:


> If thats the shower trap where is the vent? I was talking about stub out from wall, thought that was lav drain?


Maybe that's why I stay away from Horizontal wet venting bathroom groups. It makes no sense to me. 

I'll stay old school


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> If thats the shower trap where is the vent? I was talking about stub out from wall, thought that was lav drain?


It looks like there will be an air admittance valve installed on the lavatory drain. That AAV would serve as the vent for the bathroom group. 

I like wet venting, do it all of the time and can't really say that I have ran into problems because of wet venting. I have run into problems with using an AAV as a vent on a wet vented bathroom, though.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

phishfood said:


> It looks like there will be an air admittance valve installed on the lavatory drain. That AAV would serve as the vent for the bathroom group.
> 
> I like wet venting, do it all of the time and can't really say that I have ran into problems because of wet venting. I have run into problems with using an AAV as a vent on a wet vented bathroom, though.


A A vents are not allowed in my area and are considered hackery


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

AAV's are allowed in my area, and short of a few specific circumstances, I consider them hackery.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> If thats the shower trap where is the vent? I was talking about stub out from wall, thought that was lav drain?


 Also, if the shower trap were not a trap, and were the vent, than that would be a flat dry vent, not allowed under IPC.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

phishfood said:


> Also, if the shower trap were not a trap, and were the vent, than that would be a flat dry vent, not allowed under IPC.


 
I just educated myself on horizontal wet venting, by watching recorded webinar on IAPMO website


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Trap riser may be to long. Max of 24 in


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like it is just a bit deeper than the 2 courses of block, so should be less than 24".


----------



## 1masterplumber (Apr 15, 2012)

*Passed inspection*

OK 
I raised the entire line 6" with 2- 22's. 
1) In FL we can be up to 8 ft away from the trap with our wet vent branch, But IT MUST be flat(1/4" fall) 
2) a SINGLE wet vent can serve 2 (TWO) 3 fixture bathroom groups(tub or shower, bowl and lav) on the same line (ofcourse the first lav must be vented)
So any how after my inspection I'm backfilling and the owner shows up and asks for a "CHANGE" ( CA CHING) he wants an additional sink by the pool and Manablock.......

OK WE DO IT RIGHT .........CAUSE WE DO IT TWICE....LOL

OH as far as the shower riser is concerned: after the pour that will be less than 12" (also 4" recess slab in ALL showers NO PANS required)

It is a 2 course stem wall, I had to go under the 10" footer to obtain enough pitch for the MASTER shower which was Recessed 4" and 80 Feet away


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

1masterplumber said:


> OK
> I raised the entire line 6" with 2- 22's.
> 1) In FL we can be up to 8 ft away from the trap with our wet vent branch, But IT MUST be flat(1/4" fall)
> 2) a SINGLE wet vent can serve 2 (TWO) 3 fixture bathroom groups(tub or shower, bowl and lav) on the same line (ofcourse the first lav must be vented)
> ...


 







That is sometimes an issue; the elevation with slab-on-grade construction. Up north, with basements, elevation of the main building drain is seldom an issue. 

You say the main bldg. drain is below a 10" footing? Are there city sewers or is it a septic tank on this job? Make sure your bldg. sewer isn't lower than whatever it is you're tying into. 

I just bid a new construction job where there is an existing septic tank on the property (no sewers). It serves an old 1970's style mobile home that the owner wants to demolish. The septic tank is however 70' away from the proposed new bldg. I added a contingent new septic tank and drainfield on my proposal just in case I need it. With no prints or elevations due to this all being in the early stages, I don't know if I'll be able to utilize the existing on-site septic tank with its drainfield, so I added one into my bid.


----------



## 1masterplumber (Apr 15, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> That is sometimes an issue; the elevation with slab-on-grade construction. Up north, with basements, elevation of the main building drain is seldom an issue.
> 
> You say the main bldg. drain is below a 10" footing? Are there city sewers or is it a septic tank on this job? Make sure your bldg. sewer isn't lower than whatever it is you're tying into.
> 
> I just bid a new construction job where there is an existing septic tank on the property (no sewers). It serves an old 1970's style mobile home that the owner wants to demolish. The septic tank is however 70' away from the proposed new bldg. I added a contingent new septic tank and drainfield on my proposal just in case I need it. With no prints or elevations due to this all being in the early stages, I don't know if I'll be able to utilize the existing on-site septic tank with its drainfield, so I added one into my bid.


yes there is sewer here 
I also ran that 
so I got underground, sewer, sewer tap and water service signed off


----------



## wannabaprop (Apr 15, 2013)

don't your wet vents have to pass thru a continuous waste and vent in Florida ?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

We'd prefer that you pass us an intro before posting elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## 1masterplumber (Apr 15, 2012)

*this was poured*

OK this was poured and block went up and they formed the tie beams and when the inspector showed up he realized the finished floor was 14 " too low. The engineer went off 2008 code.
Well last thursday they leveled it and I get to do my underground over. I guess his insurance covered it. WOW that was in excess of 40K 
LOL


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

1masterplumber said:


> OK this was poured and block went up and they formed the tie beams and when the inspector showed up he realized the finished floor was 14 " too low. The engineer went off 2008 code.
> Well *last thursday they leveled it and I get to do my* *underground over*. I guess his insurance covered it. WOW that was in excess of 40K
> LOL


 








..........


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

1masterplumber said:


> OK this was poured and block went up and they formed the tie beams and when the inspector showed up he realized the finished floor was 14 " too low. The engineer went off 2008 code.
> Well last thursday they leveled it and I get to do my underground over. I guess his insurance covered it. WOW that was in excess of 40K
> LOL


Who insurance covers?? The engineer or the inspector's???


----------



## 1masterplumber (Apr 15, 2012)

The engineers


----------



## MindLost (May 25, 2013)

1masterplumber said:


> I think the 2" combo should be flat (slightly pitched), not rolled up on A 45 to get up on top of the footing. I raised the entire line 6" to allow wet vent to come off with a 1/4 " pitch. I am not sure and I have an inspection Monday morning, so I just moved it....would it have passed?


I think that it would pass... Its between the trap, and the stool; it also looks like you have less than 8' for your tub drain, sooooo i think it would pass.. I have rolled plenty of combo's on 22's and 45'S - My main concern is your piss poor bedding. i dont mean to be so blunt, but srsly, grab the shovel, and do it right...


----------



## MindLost (May 25, 2013)

MindLost said:


> I think that it would pass... Its between the trap, and the stool; it also looks like you have less than 8' for your tub drain, sooooo i think it would pass.. I have rolled plenty of combo's on 22's and 45'S - My main concern is your piss poor bedding. i dont mean to be so blunt, but srsly, grab the shovel, and do it right...


it also looks like your 3" 45 has reverse fall, but it might just be an optical illusion ..

are you auto venting on final?


----------

